# Suggestions for a RBA?



## GerhardpaulFourie (16/12/14)

Hi all,

Recently got my hands on an evic   courtesy of Langies at eciggies.  

Now the next thing would be to upgrade my well used, rebuilt a million times evod's to something more fitting... I need some suggestions on a decent, suitable rba for the evic, please.

I am waiting on a emow from our beloved sapo, but I think it might look just as odd as the small evods.

Thanks

Gerhard


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Let us narrow it down - do you want a RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer) or a RDA (rebuildable dripper atomizer) or both?


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (16/12/14)

Hi Andre, sorry man, I should have been more specific... I'd prefer a rta because of capacity.


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Hi Andre, sorry man, I should have been more specific... I'd prefer a rta because of capacity.


Then the Lemo would be a good bet from what I have read on here. Authentic and affordable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Then the Lemo would be a good bet from what I have read on here. Authentic and affordable.


Sounds good, I've had a brief look at it before.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

@GerhardpaulFourie have a look at the Aqua v2 as well, you can convert it to a dripper as well. Very nice tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Hi @GerhardpaulFourie 

Congrats on getting the Evic

I have not used the Lemo myself, but @free3dom has written an excellent review here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eleaf-lemo-rta.6760/

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @GerhardpaulFourie have a look at the Aqua v2 as well, you can convert it to a dripper as well. Very nice tank


Any suggestions for a local supplier?


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Any suggestions for a local supplier?



no sorry i am not sure if @JakesSA from Vape Club will bring them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (18/12/14)

UPDATE...

I think I found the perfect match... "Old school mod with old school tank"

IMHO, much better fit than an EVod.

Cheers


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> I think I found the perfect match... "Old school mod with old school tank"
> 
> ...



That looks really cool, and interesting, and unique, and curvy...I like it 
You still can't beat the convenience of a commercial tank with coils - and if the vape's good, then RBA is just letters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (19/12/14)

@free3dom, thanks man...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (19/12/14)

Another tank to consider is the Orchid for a duel coil build, they can be a bit tricky to wick, but once you have the technique down they are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

